# 8 months old and pregnant ?



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Hi everyone..I'm new here..just happened to come across this site when I was online trying to find information on pregnant cats. 

Well I have 3 Himalayan's that I was going to breed by 11 - 12 months of age. I was going to move the male to another part of the house as soon as I noticed the 2 females in heat. But they are both 8 months old now..and never showed any signs of being in heat. I've had other females in my past that at 6 months..meowed and yelled day in and day out..would rub and purr..so I knew when they were in heat. But these 2..nothing. No purring, no meowing , no yelling, no rubbing , no rolling around..nothing. So I had no idea. It was midnight lastnight when the woke us up..my husband got out of bed to go see what was going on ..and our male was just getting off one of the girls. Its today that she is showing all signs of wanting more.. so we have no idea if she is pregnant or not. I will calling my vet on Monday to ask further questions. She is a good size for being 8 months. I'm sure she won't have any problems..but it still worries me. Our male is 9 months. Wasn't sure if he would of even known what to do..but I guess so. 
Can anyone tell me anything to reasure me that she will be okay. Does anyone have any stories that are similiar to this..that it all worked out okay ? I'm just needing to know from other people if a 8 month old will beable to have kittens . What do you all think ? Please don't try to put me down as a bad cat owner. This was an accident and would of never happened if I was in any way able to tell that she was ready . But with no signs..I had no idea.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Females, in the immediate presence of a male, very often won't display any of the vocal signs of being in call - they don't need to 'shout' for a male as he's already there, as you've just discovered. If they're only just coming into call the male will know it before you do so, again, you might not get a heads up with girls showing the other usual signs of being in call before the deed is done.

Sorry, I can't help on the question of how she'll cope, at her age, with a litter as I've never had a girl that young who's been mated. If you take her to the vet pdq there is something he can give her to prevent a pregnancy developing but I wouldn't advise using it.

Do you have any outdoor stud accommodation ready for your boy? Shutting him away in your home from the girls is obviously going to prevent any matings but I think it might give you a bit of a problem in other respects.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

My cat bird had her first litter at 9 months old. She didnt call as we had a male around and they actually done the deed in the living room while we were watching astenders. She is a small cat but coped fine but i still wish she would have waited until she was older but as the post above said when they have a male in front of them theres no need to call


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Thanks ..she's not really that small a female. and she's closer to 9 months now.. so I'm hoping and praying that it all works out well. I will keep you posted as things go. I had no idea that the female wouldn't call or show any signs.. I hadn't read that anywhere and I haven't heard anyone say it before. It does make sense when you stop and think about it though. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck and keep us posted, do you have any pictures of your cats, would love to see them.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Sure.. 

- first picture is Kris Kringle our Flame Point male 
- second picture is Bow our Seal Tortie Point female
- last is Holly our Chocolate Point female ( she's on the right in the picture)


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She will manage just fine I'm sure. My first pedigree queen had an "oops" litter at nine months which must have been conceived when she was seven months. There were six perfect kittens and Mum was fine, despite my mother's warnings that my cat would not know what to do and the kittens would all die!

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Kringle said:


> Sure..
> 
> - first picture is Kris Kringle our Flame Point male
> - second picture is Bow our Seal Tortie Point female
> - last is Holly our Chocolate Point female ( she's on the right in the picture)


awwww they are gorgeous, i love the seal colour, beautiful cats.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Surely you don't keep a stud around your queens! This was bound to happen. Cats have been known to get pregnant even before 8 months.
Now, when the kittens will arrive she'll be 10 months so she should be allright.
Some mums don't have a clue, I had a cat that gave birth at 15 months and she put her kitten in the litterbox  The next day however, maternal instinct took over.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Yes..of course I knew it was going to happen sooner or later.. I just expected later. Like I had mentioned in my post..I hadn't seen nor heard her , so I didn't think she was even ready to mate. I had thought that maybe the breeder had lied about her age , just to sell the kitten. But I didn't think she was younger than 8 wks when I purchased her. I didn't know why she wasn't showing any signs of being in heat. I had never been told before that if there is a male in the house that the female may not show any signs. Now I know this. Now I have to just hope and pray that everything goes well.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Kringle said:


> Yes..of course I knew it was going to happen sooner or later.. I just expected later. Like I had mentioned in my post..I hadn't seen nor heard her , so I didn't think she was even ready to mate. I had thought that maybe the breeder had lied about her age , just to sell the kitten. But I didn't think she was younger than 8 wks when I purchased her. I didn't know why she wasn't showing any signs of being in heat. I had never been told before that if there is a male in the house that the female may not show any signs. Now I know this. Now I have to just hope and pray that everything goes well.


Yes that's very true about a male being in the house, Poppy had 3 silent heats and the only way I could tell was by touching the back of her legs to see if she was treading, she just generally rolled about lots.

One week after birth and she is at it *again*!

Hopefully everything will be fine, just keep things nice and quiet for her, she may want you to sit with her and her babies and stay close to you after having them.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words.. it helps to make me feel better about this.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Talked things over with our vet. She said everything should go just fine..she will be 10 months old when she has them..I also spoke with her about my other female that is 2 weeks younger than Holly. She reasurred me that it would be fine to allow her to breed also. So I might have 2 litters on the way. I didn't actually witness Bow breeding with Kringle..but I'm sure he probley got to her also. I'll probley know for sure in a few weeks. Just by her titties.. right ?


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there yes they should pink up about day 18-21 and get larger. good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## delainew (May 15, 2010)

I love your cats - they are beautiful - good luck with the kittens they will be stunning:001_cool:


----------

